# Selling high resolution JPEG



## Robin Usagani (Jul 10, 2010)

I am starting to go to car events and take awesome rolling shots of cars.  It doesnt go great yet, but I can see it take off if I advertise better. Advertise it on car forums and hand out business cards to car owners of the cars I took.  I do not sell prints, I just sell them the high res. files.  I would like to put a release form that mention that they have the right to use it for personal use and not for commercial use.  Can someone lead me to the right direction?

Also, lets just theoratically say that a Hot Rod magazine does want to use my image.  How does it work typically?  What do people typically charge?  What if the person wants to use the photo for his business website?  I am just wondering all the possibilities.  Thank you!


----------



## BekahAura (Jul 12, 2010)

It might be better if you have an online proofing/ordering system in place for this kind of thing. For example if you go to a show and take shots of a bunch of cars, make sure you find the owner of each car and give them information on how to find the picture later on. If they like it they can buy it.

If you don't want to set up online proofing, you can always just ask the car owners for their e-mail address and send them lo-rez, watermarked images.

Look at this thread for an example contract on usage rights, it's the 10th post down, you can thank KmH. 

I would suggest giving out both high resolution files and low resolution files for internet use. You don't want your high-rez photos being plastered across the internet.

If you want to have your photos published you might want to pick up this book: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Photographers-Market-Editors-Writers-Digest/dp/1582975841/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1278923016&sr=1-2"]2010 Photographer's Market[/ame]. It offers a listing of publications and the details on their submission process. You probably won't get published in a magazine unless you submit your work to them. Even so, be prepared for rejection... there are countless writers and photographers submitting work to big magazines. You might be able to find a smaller publication listed in this book that would offer you a better chance of getting published.

Good luck!


----------



## KmH (Jul 12, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> I just sell them the high res. files. I would like to put a release form that mention that they have the right to use it for personal use and not for commercial use. Can someone lead me to the right direction?


 
This is retail. Include a PDF of the use license. You can even put the image file in the PDF. Would you allow then to print? 



Schwettylens said:


> Also, lets just theoratically say that a Hot Rod magazine does want to use my image. How does it work typically? What do people typically charge? What if the person wants to use the photo for his business website? I am just wondering all the possibilities. Thank you!


This is commercial and has a much different pricing model because your image(s) help them sell the magazine.

You sell a use license that decribes how the image(s) will be used. If they want to use your photo on the cover, on the contents page, accompanying an interior article, on their web site and in their future advertising, it costs a lot more than if the just want to use the photo to accompany an article. Plus, the size of any inside the magazine use, the size of web use, the print run of the magazine and if distribution of the magazine is regional, national, or international, effect pricing.

Visit www.asmp.org


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Jul 12, 2010)

I guess I have the same question. Thanks so much for the usage contract, that's helpful.  

But could you give a rough idea of how much to charge for a single photo at full res for save the date cards? That is what my client is currently asking. Thanks!


----------

